# ARCYLIC PEN BLANKS at WOODCRAFT



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 31, 2007)

So I walked into WOODCRAFT today to pick up a few things and chat with the employee(s) like always. I went over to the the section where they have been stocking the new Knife kit,which happens to be next to most of the pen blanks. I thought the wall looked a little busy and when I finally took a second to see what was drawing my eye, I noticed like 100 new colors, that were not there last week. 

I usually don't buy my blanks at WOODCRAFT because they can be a little pricey, but in a fix, or if I get a request for 1 or 2 pens in a color I don't presently have on hand I'll get it here because they are local. Now they have lots of colors, even colors I have previously only been able to order online. 

Just do a search for "Acrylic Pen Blanks" and you will see what I mean, put a link below.

http://woodcraft.com/search/Search....dProductsCount=Action=13&DisplayedProducts=24

Just wanted to share, like I said, normally I will go here for 1 or 2 blanks if I am pressed for time and in the area, but now they have many many more options


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Aug 31, 2007)

Cool!  Hope I don't get in trouble for taking a long lunch break today []


----------



## pensbydesign (Aug 31, 2007)

172 new blanks to be exact


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pensbydesign_
> <br />172 new blanks to be exact


And they are cheaper than the ones they usually carry. at least in Ft. Worth


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 31, 2007)

Can anyone confirm that these are coming from the same place we normally get them, or are these coming from somewhere different?  I see several colors that I have not seen before, but I am wondering where they are coming from?


----------



## thewishman (Aug 31, 2007)

I stopped in my Columbus, OH, Woodcraft Tuesday evening and spent more than I had planned. There are some gorgeous new colors and patterns. They seem a lot like the Berea acrylics. Beautiful shine and color.

Chris


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Aug 31, 2007)

Nothing at my local woodcraft yet


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> <br />Can anyone confirm that these are coming from the same place we normally get them, or are these coming from somewhere different?  I see several colors that I have not seen before, but I am wondering where they are coming from?


I don't know where the "normal" place is but just spending a few minutes in front of them, I saw literally dozens of designs I have never seen anywhere on any websites I frequent (Berea, CSUSA, Arizona siloutte, Penn State).

It took a lot of self control not to pick up a few handfuls, and at $2.99, not bad prices!


----------



## hughbie (Aug 31, 2007)

dayum........i sure envy each and every one of you that has stores like that in your town.  i would love to get in trouble with the LOML by going out to a local store and coming home with new stuff.  you would think that springfield missouri would have something like that.....but noooooooooooo


----------



## txbatons (Aug 31, 2007)

Not only is the local WC close to me...it's between home and school (where I teach)! [:0] 

I drive by the place a dozen or more times a week. My self-control has gotten much stronger over the years, but the car does tend to turn into the parking lot more times than my wallet wants it to.


----------



## Arthritis (Aug 31, 2007)

Grand Rapids Michigan has a WC. The only thing about it is it's all the way across town and I always figure I need to make it worth the drive. But as long as they take this silly plastic card....it isn't like it's actually costing me anything[] In fact I just got back from there. I needed a couple of kits and some tubes. Like I said as long as they take that plastic thing instead of money.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Aug 31, 2007)

I must have just missed you Fred []  I work a few blocks from there [8D]


----------



## hughbie (Aug 31, 2007)

oh sure........rub salt into the wound....[xx(][xx(][xx(]


----------



## Rojo22 (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Texatatdurango that was what I was trying to determine!


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hughbie_
> <br />oh sure........rub salt into the wound....[xx(][xx(][xx(]


Heck, there are Woodcraft stores all over the place.  All you gotta do is move! []

Have you gone on their website and seen all the new COOL looking patterns?  The photos don't do them justice, they look lots better IN PERSON![][]


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 31, 2007)

Sounds like I need to make a trip to Knoxville..and take LOML... I never buy blanks at WC.. just take her and say "yes dear, that will make a gorgeous pen" and " yes I really like that one" and "yes dear, that one is very nice too" and "wow, you sure can pick some beautiful blanks, are you sure you want me to have all these, I have a lot of blanks now"... then I carry the bags to the car.


----------



## Varinokid (Aug 31, 2007)

I wanna be married to you Chuck lol...then I can just do all these blanks!


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Aug 31, 2007)

my local Woodcraft is still charging $3.99 for these new blanks, same price as the old ones that they still have laying around. These new blanks also say MADE IN TAIWAN like the old ones did.


----------



## thewishman (Aug 31, 2007)

Mine charges $3.99, too. They also stock the CSUSA celluloids in about 15 colors for $3.25. With my 10% woodturning club discount they are a nice deal.

Chris


----------



## alphageek (Aug 31, 2007)

Stopped in at the MKE woodcraft..  They have these new blanks and are closing out the berea ones for as little as $2.75 if you buy 5 or more..

Picked out one of the new ones (just to see how nice they turn  )


----------



## dalemcginnis (Aug 31, 2007)

This is off topic but I have to scroll my screen 3 pages to the right to read EeyorIs21's whole post. What gives?  The second page of posts on this topic all fit on one screen.  I've seen this happen on a few other topics, but this is the worst so far.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EeyorIs21_
> <br />my local Woodcraft is still charging $3.99 for these new blanks, same price as the old ones that they still have laying around. These new blanks also say MADE IN TAIWAN like the old ones did.


Don't forget that these are $2.99 when you buy 10 or more, sounds a lot better that way.

I guess I'm getting cheap now that I'm on a "fixed" income but I hardly ever buy anything one or two at a time any more.  I guess the group buys and getting quantity discounts of 25-30% off have spoiled me.[]


----------



## tdmiller10 (Aug 31, 2007)

I went to my local WC here in OKC last Saturday and the wall space where the acrylics and Dymondwood used to be was full of a bunch of empty pegs with prices. I asked about them and the guy said there was going to be a shipment this week of a whole bunch of blanks. I went by there Thursday after class, and sure enough there were a whole bunch of blanks! They also had some other acrylics that were being discontinued for $3.00 or so. Another employee I talked to said that the blanks were from the same supplier, just different or 'new' stock.


----------



## loglugger (Aug 31, 2007)

Dale, don't know but I have the same thing happen.[]
Bob


----------



## ericw95 (Aug 31, 2007)

Dale/Bob - This usually happens to me when a picture is too large or there is a URL in the post.


----------



## mdburn_em (Sep 1, 2007)

I don't have a woodcraft within several states, so I can't see what you guys get to look at. 

I will say this.  I doubt you can find anything better than what you can get right on this site.  

Talk to Ed4copies or THE pr_princess for some gorgeous blanks that have great prices.  I don't in anyway work for Ed or Dawn...I'm just one extremely happy customer.


----------



## Rojo22 (Sep 2, 2007)

Just got a new WoodCraft catalog in the mail yesterday, and there are two pages full of pictures of the new blanks....I will head out there on Wednesday to look at them in person.  Anyone who isnt near a Woodcraft who wants to buy these, let me know, I could round you up some and send you some....


----------



## EeyorIs21 (Sep 2, 2007)

As ar as the first page going way to the right I think it may have something to do with the link I posted when I first started this post. The link is super long. on my screen is shows everything normal and I don't have to scroll to the right at all. I think there must be some way to control this, possibly some sort of internet browser settings ??? The only time I ever have to scroll to right on this website is once in a while when someone post a really big pic. Sorry buys, wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## txbatons (Sep 2, 2007)

I went yesterday to WC by me and they had the same ol' stuff, nothing new. I didn't get anything other than an odd-looking blank that's called Eclipse. Some type of wood fiber that's layered in black and white patterns. I'll post a pic tomorrow, but it's different.

Wish they had the new acrylics.


----------



## ericw95 (Sep 2, 2007)

I went on Friday and they were just unpacking all the new stuff.


----------



## tdmiller10 (Sep 2, 2007)

I just bought 2 blanks today from the new stock at Woodcraft and thought I would share them. The 'Sangria' picture turned out a little blurry. I asked someone what their favorite color was for a pen, and they said red, black silver or a combination of all three. I think this first one will be good.

Fire and Ice:





Sangria:


----------



## alphageek (Sep 3, 2007)

Update (from a beginner)...
I turned one of these today - the Sea Foam one...  IMO it turned almost the same as the berea ones they carried before.. Very nice.

I'd post a picture today, but I turned it before lunch and when the family went to play mini-golf this afternoon, the owner of the course bought it - so this one is one of the few pens I've made that I don't have ANY picture of!


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Sep 4, 2007)

My woodcraft finally has them []


----------



## tnilmerl (Sep 4, 2007)

At the San Antonio Woodcraft, the new blanks were put up on Tuesday/Wednesday.  They received 2 of each of the new colors.  By Friday, about 1/3 of the pegs were empty, with quite a few of the others down to one blank available.  Granted, you can buy some of the blanks cheaper on-line, but have locally available stock that you can see and touch is hard to factor away.  The San Antonio store is usually pretty good at stocking exotic and burl wood blanks.


----------

